# honey



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i put some meat from today's dinner aside for the baby for his dinner tomorrow but afterwards i realised it had a honey glaze. Googling suggests that since baby is not yet 12 months (11m 2 days) he can't have honey so i have decided not to feed it to him. However i put it in one of his tommee tippee food pots. How can i clean the pot to make it safe to use for baby food? I wondered about sterilising it but then i thought i might put botulism in the steriliser so that doesn't sound right. Do i have to just throw the pot away? The meat was cooked but googling suggests that cooking doesn't guarantee botulism is removed. Really don't want to throw the pot away for no reason but also don't want baby to get sick.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I would just wash with normal soap and water, it will be fine

I hope your LO enjoys the ham very soon 

Nic
Xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

ok thanks. i just got scared by reading stuff online, and thought 'if it isn't killed by cooking it can't be killed by washing up'... 
it's hard to know when something is a safe precaution or 'over-thinking it'.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I know, everything isn't always clear cut is it x


----------

